# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: Kesäaikataulut voimaan 6.6.

## RSS

Kesäaikataulut voimaan 6.6.

Helsingin seudun liikenteessä siirrytään kesäaikatauluihin maanantaina 6.6. Aikataulut löytyvät Reittioppaasta, jos haun päivämäärä on kesän aikataulukaudella. Kesän pysäkkiaikatauluihin pääsee Reittioppaan kautta kuitenkin vasta 6.6.

Alla olevat linkit kesän pysäkkiaikatauluihin ja linjoittaisiin aikatauluihin toimivat 5.6. saakka, minkä jälkeen pysäkkiaikataulut ja linjat löytyvät normaalisti aikataulu- ja pysäkkihakujen kautta.

Kesän pysäkkiaikataulut:

http://aikataulut.ytv.fi/kesa/pysakit/fi/

Kesän aikataulut linjoittain:

Bussit Helsinki:
http://aikataulut.ytv.fi/kesa/linjat/fi/helsinki.html

Bussit seutu:
http://aikataulut.ytv.fi/kesa/linjat/fi/seutu.html

Bussit Espoo:
http://aikataulut.ytv.fi/kesa/linjat/fi/espoo.html

Bussit Vantaa:
http://aikataulut.ytv.fi/kesa/linjat/fi/vantaa.html

Bussit Kirkkonummi:
http://aikataulut.ytv.fi/kesa/linjat...rkkonummi.html

Metro:
http://aikataulut.ytv.fi/kesa/linjat/fi/helsinki_m.html

Raitiovaunut:
http://aikataulut.ytv.fi/kesa/linjat/fi/helsinki_r.html

Lautta:
http://aikataulut.ytv.fi/kesa/linjat/fi/helsinki_l.html

Aikataulut löytyvät myös pdf-tiedostoina.



Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## tislauskolonni

194 alkaakin kulkea vain ruuhka-aikaan ja 195 alkaa kulkea arkisin päiväsaikaan ja lauantaisin vaikkapa Latokasken suunnasta aamukahdeksasta iltakuuteen kahdenkymmenen minuutin välein, kun viime kesänä 195 kulki arkisin keskipäivällä sekä lauantaisin puolen tunnin vuorovälillä. Pohjois-Tapiola on tässä se häviäjä, mutta Olarin yhteydet Tapiolaan ja Otaniemeen paranevat tämän myötä. Lehtisaari saa tämän myötä tasavälisemmän yhteyden keskustaan. Viime kesänä lauantaina Elielin aukiolta Lehtisaareen bussit lähti tähän tyyliin: XX:12, XX:42 ja XX:57, nyt kesällä ne lähtevät XX:12, XX:32 ja XX:52. Maanantaista perjantaihin viime vuonna tarjottiin tällaista XX:12, XX:27 ja XX:42, nyt kesällä näin: XX:12, XX:32 ja XX:52.

Oikeastaan nuo 213:n N-vuorot iltaisin Laajalahden ja Sinimäen kautta ovat aikalailla tarpeellisia, sillä 212 lopettaa kulkunsa niin aikaisin illalla ja 206 kulkee eri reittiä. 

Huomionarvoista uusissa aikatauluissa on linjan 231 N-vuorot, jotka jatkavat Järvenperään saakka. Ilmeisesti nämä 231:n N-vuorot eivät kulje Mäkkylänkallion kautta. Tästä seuraakin se, ettei sunnuntaisin kulje yksikään vuoro Mäkkylänkallion kautta. Sunnuntaisin suurin osa vuoroista on juuri N-vuoroja, eikä yhtään K-vuoroa ole koko päivänä.

----------


## joboo

Eikö enään jakseta tehä uusia ajo-aikoja kun h45:lla on sama aikataulu kuin viime kesänäkin ja talviaikataulu sama ja taitaa olla jollain muillakin linjoilla sama?

----------


## zige94

> Eikö enään jakseta tehä uusia ajo-aikoja kun h45:lla on sama aikataulu kuin viime kesänäkin ja talviaikataulu sama ja taitaa olla jollain muillakin linjoilla sama?


Täällä päin ainakin h76A/B ja h74 on täysin sama kuin talviaikatauluilla paitsi että h76A/B:n ruuhkavuoroista on yksi vuoro nipistetty pois. Ehkä ei ole vain tarvetta muuttaa mitään. Ja esim. h76A/B:n lähdöt synkataa Malmin aseman junien pysähtymisien mukaan.

----------


## joboo

> Täällä päin ainakin h76A/B ja h74 on täysin sama kuin talviaikatauluilla paitsi että h76A/B:n ruuhkavuoroista on yksi vuoro nipistetty pois. Ehkä ei ole vain tarvetta muuttaa mitään. Ja esim. h76A/B:n lähdöt synkataa Malmin aseman junien pysähtymisien mukaan.


No h45 ei taida mennä yhtään nappiin että osuisi junan kanssa yhteen bussin kanssa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eikö enään jakseta tehä uusia ajo-aikoja kun h45:lla on sama aikataulu kuin viime kesänäkin ja talviaikataulu sama ja taitaa olla jollain muillakin linjoilla sama?


Why fix it if it ain't broken?

1980-luvulla ratikoilla oli vuosikaudet samat aikataulut, toki kesällä eri kuin talvella. Mutta ei niitä ollut tarpeen muutella kuin satunnaisesti jollain yksittäisellä linjalla.

----------


## Nak

> Huomionarvoista uusissa aikatauluissa on linjan 231 N-vuorot, jotka jatkavat Järvenperään saakka. Ilmeisesti nämä 231:n N-vuorot eivät kulje Mäkkylänkallion kautta. Tästä seuraakin se, ettei sunnuntaisin kulje yksikään vuoro Mäkkylänkallion kautta. Sunnuntaisin suurin osa vuoroista on juuri N-vuoroja, eikä yhtään K-vuoroa ole koko päivänä.


Tämähän on selvää, että mäkkylän kautta ei tarvitse kiertää, kun kyytiin nousijoita siellä ei ruuhkaksi asti ole. Muistan lukeneeni jostain, että arkisin tällä lenkillä on 40 kyytiinnousua päivässä ! Siksi arkisinkin harventunut vain jokatoiseen lähtöön..

----------

